# *withdrawn*



## 430Scuderia (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## 430Scuderia (Nov 24, 2012)

*withdrawn*


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Does anyone know who makes this work light?*

Judging from the quality of the tripod the light is on, it may not be a work light at all, but rather a video light; the fact that it appears to be putting out some nicely neutral light backs the idea. If that's the case, you might have better luck from a pro video forum, most of those guys don't hang out here.

And since it's probably a prohibitively expensive light, I'm more interested in the Ferrari in the background..


----------



## 430Scuderia (Nov 25, 2012)

*withdrawn*


----------

